# bridger 1.5s



## pete reimold (Apr 7, 2007)

Has anyone tried the new Bridger 1.5s? I recently ordered 3 doz at the introductory price of $68.00 per doz from montgomerys.I was extremely pleased with the quality of this trap especially for the money.I can't wait to try these dudes out in my pocket sets for **** next winter. I'm curious
if anyone feels a need to modify this trap to improve its effectiveness.IMO I think it would be more than addequate for fox ,bobcats and otters.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I have 5 or 6 dozen all reworked base plated and ect and I think for an all around trap they cann't be beat!! Water or land sets they are just one fine trap.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

pete reimold said:


> Has anyone tried the new Bridger 1.5s? I recently ordered 3 doz at the introductory price of $68.00 per doz from montgomerys.I was extremely pleased with the quality of this trap especially for the money.I can't wait to try these dudes out in my pocket sets for **** next winter. I'm curious
> if anyone feels a need to modify this trap to improve its effectiveness.IMO I think it would be more than addequate for fox ,bobcats and otters.


I wouyld modifie them but be carefull who you have do it. There are a lot of guys doing the modifing that think they know what they are doing but don't.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I've modified several, even offset, baseplated, laminated, and 4-coiled one. I'd post pics, but am out of town & on a friends computer.

When you get them, crimp the eye on the dog closed to eliminate pan creep. there is alittle too much dog sticking out past the "bump" on the end of the dog which needs filed-off. This will reduce the amount of drop the pan needs to fire the trap.

These are great traps, and after those couple small adjustments are ready for action. If anyone hasn't tried them, order some, you won't be sorry.

Smitty


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's one I fully modified:




























Stock on left, laminated & baseplated on right:




























Smitty


----------

